# goldblatt taping tools



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

does anyone use any of there tools? I was considering getting a cheap refurbished set for my apprentice so if need be we can both run the tools. boxes etc.

i was looking into getting the nail spotter for myself. I would prefer columbia but unfortunately price is a factor and goldblatt is cheapppp. which could be bad :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MacDry said:


> does anyone use any of there tools? I was considering getting a cheap refurbished set for my apprentice so if need be we can both run the tools. boxes etc.
> 
> i was looking into getting the nail spotter for myself. I would prefer columbia but unfortunately price is a factor and goldblatt is cheapppp. which could be bad :blink:


Search Goldblatt, They have been mentioned often due to price, Dont go there, I started with a full set and have been replacing them peice by peice, BUT if your apprentice is an arse then its prob a good cheap starting point, Then he can upgrade when he wants.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> does anyone use any of there tools? I was considering getting a cheap refurbished set for my apprentice so if need be we can both run the tools. boxes etc.
> 
> i was looking into getting the nail spotter for myself. I would prefer columbia but unfortunately price is a factor and goldblatt is cheapppp. which could be bad :blink:


I would not cheap out on the nail spotter ( should they not call it a screw spotter:blink Their a great tool but they can make a mess on you. IMO

We only use it on the final coat. it's a tad more sanding than doing the final coat of screws by hand, but you can't beat the speed of the spotter.

Me and 2bjr argue over it's use constantly. He don't like sanding behind it. I admit to sand the screws done by hand are a breeze to sand. But I keep having to explain to him. What does the spotter add to your sanding time on a huge house (over 10,000 sq) 15 minutes. But coating a large house of screws can be done in under a hour, while by hand it can take hours. Then add in high stuff where there's no need for stilts, you can't beat it.

So get a good one IMO, and keep your eyes on the blade........ Oh, and never cut down a box blade to use in them, spend the $$$$ and get the proper ones:yes:..... and heed Cazna's advice on goldblatt


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

man am i glad i found this site! you guys are knowledgeable as hell. thanks a million!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

MacDry said:


> does anyone use any of there tools? I was considering getting a cheap refurbished set for my apprentice so if need be we can both run the tools. boxes etc.
> 
> i was looking into getting the nail spotter for myself. I would prefer columbia but unfortunately price is a factor and goldblatt is cheapppp. which could be bad :blink:


Don't give up on Columbia. Just buy your stuff from the States.Much cheaper even after border taxes.

These are 2 good ones to look at. All-Wall has the best Columbia taper price around.

http://www.all-wall.com/

http://www.drywallzone.com/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had the 2 and 3 goldblatt nailspotter, I thought they were ok, ish, But they wernt really, I sold them and got a tapepro 3, HUGE difference, The tapepro 3 is so much better and smoother. It actully fills a screw and doesnt tail, The goldblatts seemed to half fill and tail ish no matter what i tryed. Makes me wonder how the blueboxes run, If they are as good as the spotter then........
Kiwiman has the DM 3 spotter with wheels and likes that. I prefer the wheels instead of the skid now having used both.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hate to jump in on an old subject but ive heard goldblatt (taping tools) went outta biz (reason being- THEY ARE CRAP) selling off their share to the Chinese company that made them for them. save yourself the headache and go with a more professional line


----------

